
Kuwait city hottest place earth climate change gulf oil temperatures - evochimp
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2017/aug/18/kuwait-city-hottest-place-earth-climate-change-gulf-oil-temperatures
======
bradknowles
The subject line at the Guardian website is now:

Kuwait's inferno: how will the world's hottest city survive climate change?

I think this would be a much better choice than the non-sequitur currently
shown above.

~~~
ksaj
I thought OP had accidentally posted the keywords line.

